# MS Access in web browser request.



## bulti48 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi 

Im seeking advice with using an MS Access database on my company Intranet.

When the link to the database is clicked to open the user is prompted with "Would you like to open the file or save it to your computer?". I would like this option bypassed as some users become confused at this stage! Is this possible? if so how?

Also, is there a way to set the database to open within the browser
(IE6) in the same way that Excel and Word do - I'd like it to feel more
integrated to the Intranet than opening in a new window and
application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IamFletch (May 31, 2005)

You could do link tables, to do this make a new DB file in MS acces. Goto File, get external data, then link tables(see atachment 1.jpg). Then select your database (you can select off a server, to do this make sure the database is shared on the intranet and add it as a network place on the computer accessing the database.) Once you have selected the DB then press ok, it should bring up a new window. You dont have to link all the files but its best to. Then if you want to use the forms queries, macros.... then goto, File, Get External Data, Import. Selsct the DB again, but this time you DONT import the table! You import all the forms, and whatever. If you still need help with this just ask!


----------



## bulti48 (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for your response with this. I will let you know if I get stuck at any point.


----------

